# True or False



## AllenOK (Apr 20, 2005)

Can you guess which of the following are true and which are false?

1. Apples, not caffeine, are more efficient at waking you up in the morning.
2. Alfred Hitchcock didn't have a belly button.
3. A pack-a-day smoker will lose approximately 2 teeth every 10 years.
4. People do not get sick from cold weather; it's from being indoors a lot more.
5. When you sneeze, all bodily functions stop, even your heart!
6. Only 7 per cent of the population are lefties.
7. Forty people are sent to the hospital for dog bites every minute.
8. Babies are born without kneecaps. They don't appear until they are 2 - 6 years old.
9. The average person over 50 will have spent 5 years waiting in lines.
10. The toothbrush was invented in 1498.
11. The average housefly lives for one month.
12. 40,000 Americans are injured by toilets each year.
13. A coat hanger is 44 inches long when straightened.
14. The average computer user blinks 7 times a minute.
15. Your feet are bigger in the afternoon than any other time of day.
16. Most of us have eaten a spider in our sleep.
17. The REAL reason ostriches stick their head in the sand is to search for water.
18. The only two animals that can see behind themselves without turning their heads are the rabbit and the parrot.
19. John Travolta turned down the starring roles in "An Officer and a Gentleman" and "Tootsie."
20. Michael Jackson owns the rights to the South Carolina State anthem.
21. In most television commercials advertising milk, a mixture of white paint and a little thinner is used in place of the milk.
22. Prince Charles and Prince William NEVER travel on the same airplane, just in case there is a crash.
23. The first Harley Davidson motorcycle built in 1903 used a tomato can for a carburetor.
24. Most hospitals make money by selling the umbilical cords cut from women who give birth. They are used in vein transplant surgery.
25. Humphrey Bogart was related to Princess Diana. They were 7th cousins.
26. If coloring weren't added to Coca-Cola, it would be green.
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>

> They are all true.... Now go back and think about #16


----------



## pdswife (Apr 20, 2005)

How can any one NOT have a belly button?   I don't get it.


----------



## middie (Apr 21, 2005)

i don't want to think about # 16 ewwwwwwww lol


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 21, 2005)

Having once dated a woman who was a chemist for Coca-Cola (this OBVIOUSLY makes me an authority on the subject) I can tell you Coke would be clear, not green.


----------



## GB (Apr 21, 2005)

I also take issue with #8. Babies are born without kneecaps. They don't appear until they are 2 - 6 years old.

I asked a doctor about this once and was told it is simply not true.


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 21, 2005)

This is something I picked up off the internet.  I'm not sure if all of them actually are true or not.

I know the original color of the very first Coca~Cola produced some 130 years ago was green, but the caramel color was added to looks years later.

My daughter is almost 8 m.o., and I'm pretty sure she has kneecaps.

I've read in other sources that most people swallow 3 or 4 spiders during the course of their life.  I caught myself doing it once; I woke up just as I started to ingest it.  I almost got sick right there in bed.

If a person has surgery that requires cutting through the naval, when it's all healed up, usually the naval dissappears in the scar tissue.


----------



## GB (Apr 21, 2005)

My favorite from this list is #4. People do not get sick from cold weather; it's from being indoors a lot more.

My wife and I have fought about this one for a long time. I am a firm believer that this one is true, but she can't bring herself to believe it LOL.


----------



## middie (Apr 21, 2005)

i believe it gb cause you're cooped up in a closed area so to speak. can't open windows or doors so viruses and or bacteria seems to linger around awhile. and in my house when one person gets sick we ALL get sick. so yes i believe it's from being indoors.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 21, 2005)

Does #6 mean the rest are Republicans? (tee hee, running away..........)


----------



## Zereh (Apr 21, 2005)

hahaha mudbug 

I'm a lefty in both ways!!


Z


----------



## digigirl (Apr 21, 2005)

12. 40,000 Americans are injured by toilets each year.


How sad is that?


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 21, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> I also take issue with #8. Babies are born without kneecaps. They don't appear until they are 2 - 6 years old.
> 
> I asked a doctor about this once and was told it is simply not true.



My son was only a week early and his kneecaps weren't noticeable AT ALL for a couple months.  I think the myth is due to the fact that the knee cap doesn't start showing signs of ossification for several years and therefore doesn't show up clearly on x-rays.

No belly button


----------



## Maidrite (May 2, 2005)

I think it would be cool to drink green mossy coke and eat those big hair spiders off fear factor. It may even help you be immune to they're poison. Besides everyone knows the most deadly spider is the granddaddy long legs, its just they're fangs can't bite through our skin. 
   As far as colds go its not how cold it is, but the virus from our hands to mouth (like the cold viruses), or if someone sneezes or coughs on us (Like the Flu viruses).


----------

